# Disgruntled about current situation and need advice



## blacktriangle (29 Jul 2008)

So I have been going through with my CT since about February, trying to switch into RegF Inf. I have encountered alot of resistance and problems at the unit and NDHQ levels, and am starting to get pissed off about the situation. I was told today that my transfer could take until at least December which obviously means January or later. At the same time I have been pressured by my p res unit to take courses and stay in the unit, which I am not interested in. 

I'm not perfect, but I put alot of effort into being into the CF, do my best to learn as much as I can, stay in shape, above and beyond expected attendance etc. My marks in school were high in most areas and I have done well on previous courses. 

Why is it that this could take me 6+ more months when there are off the street enrollments going in matter of weeks? I even told them to give me no equivalancy in the regs if its faster, and that I'd take the bullet at St Jean. 2 Years of res service isn't as important to me as getting out of here as soon as possible. I hate my current living and mundane life, I want to go on tour, I want to do what I signed up for. Is that so much to ask?

Before anyone tells me to suck it up, or hurry up and wait...I would like to hear one thing. Are we short people in the RegF units or not? Is the CF recruiting or is this all a joke and should I stop wasting my time? I'm not asking to become a fighter pilot or to have my education paid for so I can get out. What could possibly take so long to do when I'm already IN the CF? Am I completely out of line here in being disgruntled? Everyone else I know is going to school in a few short weeks and I'm here training for something that I may never get to do. My parents and family would love nothing more then to see me proven wrong about my choice to be in the military, and don't want me just hanging around if I'm not in school. 

Am I just SOL?


----------



## Greymatters (29 Jul 2008)

Its not unusual for the system to act slowly.  I was told numerous times during my career to let 'the system' do its work, that things would get done eventually. 

Unfortunately the people saying these types of things werent the ones with their nuts in a wringer or facing imminent career-ending deadlines if paperwork wasnt solved and damn quickly.  PM me if no one can offer you useful advice...


----------



## Teeps74 (29 Jul 2008)

I have nothing... Sorry. I worked recruiting for my unit for over a year, and seen a couple of CTs. CTs take more time then fresh enrollment. Why? I never got a straight decent answer (I got fed lots of BS though).

When it comes to CTs, IMO the system is catastrophically broken. It should take weeks, not months, and certainly not years to make these things happen... 

Best of luck to you, and do not let this garbage get you down (also, do not go NES... That would most certainly hold you back even more).


----------



## cp140tech (29 Jul 2008)

I don't think you'll find much satisfaction on here...  I guess all you can do is grin and bear it.

Good luck, it'll be well worth the wait once you're in.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jul 2008)

Have you been told why it is taking so long?  CTs that just involve a component transfer (no change of MOC) are supposed to take very little time.  What did they say as to why??


----------



## lou-reed (29 Jul 2008)

Sorry to hear that the system is letting you down.  Unfortunately, you are not the only one that this happens to.  

Reality is there are a lot of factors that determine wait times and are usually beyond your control.  Have you inquired as to how long the wait time would be for another trade?  

Have you thought about going on tour as a reservist?  I know when I was on R3, the CLS had offered a CT to any combat arms type and they could keep their quals.  I am not sure if the offer is still standing but maybe it is something for you to look into.  

Good luck and try to keep motivated.


----------



## blacktriangle (29 Jul 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Have you been told why it is taking so long?  CTs that just involve a component transfer (no change of MOC) are supposed to take very little time.  What did they say as to why??



So far its been alot of my unit not doing paperwork required/sending documents off. At the same time, after informing the Ottawa folks about this they are unwilling or unable to intervene it would seem. I'm not infantry right now, I'm armoured. I already tried asking to OT in the reserves so I could do BIQ this summer and go on 1-10. That got shut down pretty quick, and so I made the decision to go regs. 

It's a piss off with no end in sight, no one wanting to listen to me as a jr ncm, and no one will tell me what is taking so long. All anyone is willing to tell me is that they are busy and will get around to it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jul 2008)

Well, when I did my CT, I didn't have this problem AND...CFRC was the driver behind it.  Do you not have a recruiter/MCC at the CFRC you can speak to?  They can probably get action on things quicker than you.

Re: OT'ing in the PRes, its pretty simple.  You request a unit transfer and if the unit you want to go to wants you, they can make it happen.  I am not sure what Bde you are from but I am glad I wasn't part of it.


----------



## blacktriangle (29 Jul 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Well, when I did my CT, I didn't have this problem AND...CFRC was the driver behind it.  Do you not have a recruiter/MCC at the CFRC you can speak to?  They can probably get action on things quicker than you.
> 
> Re: OT'ing in the PRes, its pretty simple.  You request a unit transfer and if the unit you want to go to wants you, they can make it happen.  I am not sure what Bde you are from but I am glad I wasn't part of it.



I have a contact at the CFRC that I've had previous experience with, but he's done about all he can do. I don't want to get too specific since I'm aware this is open source and god only knows who is reading this instead of working.

I suppose raising a shit storm about this won't do much to help my situation? I was thinking of getting a flight to Ottawa this week and trying to get some real answers. I'm just thinking that this is not on, and even if I do "grin and bear it" there is nothing saying that it will even come in the next 4-6 months if I do not show continued interest. I really don't want to have to take my release but if I don't get some straight facts it might be the only way to move on in life.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jul 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> I have a contact at the CFRC that I've had previous experience with, but he's done about all he can do. *I don't want to get too specific since I'm aware this is open source and god only knows who is reading this instead of working.*
> 
> I suppose raising a shit storm about this won't do much to help my situation? I was thinking of getting a flight to Ottawa this week and trying to get some real answers. I'm just thinking that this is not on, and even if I do "grin and bear it" there is nothing saying that it will even come in the next 4-6 months if I do not show continued interest. I really don't want to have to take my release but if I don't get some straight facts it might be the only way to move on in life.



That'll get people on your side


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jul 2008)

This is weird.  You are doing a straight CT and having this much hassle?  Is there any medical/legal/other issue holding this up?  Otherwise, the CDS direction was clear IIRC.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Jul 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> This is weird.  You are doing a straight CT and having this much hassle?  Is there any medical/legal/other issue holding this up?  Otherwise, the CDS direction was clear IIRC.



Thought that was only for the ones coming back from tour.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jul 2008)

No there was direction on streamlining the whole CT process, seperate from the 'rtn from tour' one.


----------



## blacktriangle (29 Jul 2008)

Nope I'm healthy and law abiding last time I checked. I am going from res armd to reg infantry though but that's no excuse. I told them to stick the PLAR and give me nothing, and send me back to basic. I don't see how in that case I should be treated any different then a new recruit off the street. I already thought about the quit and re enroll as a reg, but a quick search on this site shows it to be harder then that. 

Right now I've had to deal with 3 different NDHQ types, several people at the CFRC and all the admin staff at my unit. I have done all that's asked of me, and was told to expect an offer letter many monthes ago, only to find out today that it won't come till christmas at the earliest... I started this process while I was still in school thinking I'd be all smart and ahead of the game.

My main point is that if I'm really going to wait another 6 months, I'd like to know why and have some reassurance that I'm not pissing away my life and time.


The funniest part is that this time frame and the phrase "fast track" were used in the same sentence...


EDIT FOR EITS: They (Ottawa) just say they are busy and don't have time to make an offer letter and send it out.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jul 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Nope. I am going from res armd to reg infantry though but that's no excuse. I told them to stick the PLAR and give me nothing, and send me back to basic. I don't see how in that case I should be treated any different then a new recruit off the street. I already thought about the quit and re enroll as a reg, but a quick search on this site shows it to be harder then that.
> 
> Right now I've had to deal with 3 different NDHQ types, several people at the CFRC and all the admin staff at my unit. I have done all that's asked of me, and was told to expect an offer letter many monthes ago, only to find out today that it won't come till christmas at the earliest... I started this process while I was still in school thinking I'd be all smart and ahead of the game.
> 
> ...



There is some tidbit of info missing here.  What reason did they give you that it won't be until Xmas?


----------



## blacktriangle (29 Jul 2008)

Seen. Fixed it.


----------



## Shamrock (29 Jul 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> At the same time I have been pressured by my p res unit to take courses and stay in the unit, which I am not interested in.



Take the opportunity to take every course they offer you.  Some may not carry over, true, but seize every opportunity to develop yourself professionally and personally.

There is no such thing as training that you'll never need.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jul 2008)

Ok, you are not doing a straight CT.  You are doing an OT with a CT.  I know, you don't care but...that makes  a difference.  I did a OT/CT and from the time I started to I signed was 10 months.  Patience.  Just because you offer to skip the BMQ bypass, that has nothing to do with it.  Seriously.  Its an OT along with a CT, and I still don't see why its taking so long but that will make it go longer.

I echo what Shamrock says, not training is useless.  Ruck up, and maybe, if you are being hotheaded with your unit and CFRC, tone it down a bit and see if that helps.

EITS


----------



## CFR FCS (29 Jul 2008)

popnfresh, 
When did you start the CT process? If it was after 6 Feb you have to process thru DMCA in Ottawa. They are very much overworked and are trying to coordinate direct CT's and OT's with very little staff. They must rely on the CFRC's to do their interviews and updates for them. They also have to gather info and files from your unit and supporting medical unit. Send me a PM with some details and maybe we can get you back on track. 

CFR FCS


----------



## blacktriangle (31 Jul 2008)

Got my offer letter today thanks to some divine intervention.

Recruit school bypass and posted to Wainwright for DP1. 

Thanks to all, and see you out there.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Jul 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Got my offer letter today thanks to some divine intervention.
> 
> Recruit school bypass and posted to Wainwright for DP1.
> 
> Thanks to all, and see you out there.



Maybe the "powers that be" are reading the forum!   

Good luck!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jul 2008)

Good luck

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

